

Is Uber Necessary in NYC? - besvinick

Is Uber really a sustainable business in NYC?  I agree that it makes tons of sense in San Fran where cabs are about as hard to find as a sober person in the Haight, but to me it seems like there are plenty of cabs in the Big Apple.  Thoughts?
======
wdewind
<http://www.uber.com/learn>

It seems WAY more expensive than regular cabs (even livery taxis), not more
convenient than livery taxis, and most importantly, as you mentioned, it's not
really hard to get a cab in Manhattan.

I could possibly see it working in Brooklyn and Queens, but I don't see any
difference in the service they offer compare to the livery companies, so it
would just be another competitor in a saturated market.

Maybe I'm just missing their edge, but as a New Yorker and a techie I'd seem
myself as their prime audience and can't imagine wanting to use it.

